
What may happen in the next hundred years [December 1900] [pdf] - antr
http://www.personal.psu.edu/staff/t/w/twa101/whatmayhappen.pdf
======
GCA10
Pretty good work! Bonus points for the big strawberries and the "giant
telephone apparatus" that connects us all. Those couldn't have been obvious.

Education turns out to be the hardest one to get right over long periods. That
and workplace norms. I did some work a while back on The Wall Street Journal's
long-term prophesies over the decades. Similar results. I think in those
fields, talking to the experts is a waste of time. Major change comes from
unexpected places.

